# MES chip holder not on element



## bkos (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey all MES owners.

I just purchased the MES 30 at Cableas a few weeks ago and I have smoked a couple things so far.  I did have a problem over the weekend with my jerky.  I wanted to smoke it at 140 but the way the chip holder was designed, I could not get the chips to ignite at such a low temp.  I was using DRY chips.  The slot where you put the chip holder into has two brackets along the slot on the sides, preventing the chip holder from touching the heating element.  Does anyone else have this problem.  I think I may need to remove the pieces so my holder makes contact with the element. 

BKOS


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have had that problem but not on a MES but it was on my GOSM gasser. It developed a gas leak near the door and it wouldn't get up to temp so it wouldn't make the chips smoke because the temp was too low. I had to raise the temp in the smoker so that the chips would smoke. I solved my delimma with the pruchase a new smoker thats much bigger. Sorry I cann't help you with your problem but I just wanted you to know that your not alone. I feel  your pain Man.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2009)

A good way to  smoke at lower temps is to install a Smoke Daddy from Porkypas,  it doesn't depend on burner heat to produce smoke...  

http://www.porkypas.com/

Dennis is a great guy to deal with...


----------



## ddave (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't have an MES but I bet the distance is there by design so that the chips don't burst into flames when you are smoking at regular temps like 225° to 250°.

Are the pieces easy to remove?  If they aren't what you might try is finding a narrower pan to use as a chip pan for low temp smokes.

Dave


----------



## ronp (Nov 4, 2009)

It is designed that way, it works fine here.

In a previous post I recomended starting at a higher temp to get the chips / chunks / charcoal / lump going then turning the temps down. You may have to open the door at times or even keep it cracked open to maintain a lower temp while sitll producing the smoke once you get a base going for the smoke. I only did jerky once but it turned out great.

Good luck.


----------



## got14u (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what I had to do for sausage. Worked out all right


----------



## smokeguy (Nov 4, 2009)

Like they said...

Also, colder outside temps make it easier to keep a lower inside temp and still keep it smoking enough. I always wait until our very coldest days during the winter (around 30 or so usually) to smoke my year's worth of cheeses. Even setting at the lowest temps will still sometimes make it spike up to past cheese melting temps, so I'll have to open the door to balance it out. Jerky would be a bit more forgiving. 

Smoke Daddy type thing would be a great Christmas present though!


----------



## pignit (Nov 4, 2009)

I would say your answer is in opening the door to keep the burner element on, or installing a smoke generator. I have a Smoke Daddy on mine and I don't have any trouble with jerky. I think adjusting the element will probably shorten it's life and compromise the safety of the unit.


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 4, 2009)

The chip holder on my MES had a flap that went underneath the heating element and the tray itself sat on top of it.  I never tried it at 140 though.


----------



## bowvalley (Nov 5, 2009)

I start it up at 180 or so and get it to just start smoking. Put my jerky in and turn back down to 140. Turning it up w/o the jerky in to begin with seems to work well in getting smoke going. As soon as the smoke gets going it keeps on smoking very well at 140. Have had a couple of batches turn out pretty well this way.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 5, 2009)

Has anybody tried just sitting a pan full of chips on the element? I been cooking electric using old refrigerators and electric range elements since Moby **** was still only a minnow. It aint that complicated. You just hook up one loop in the element so that brings it down to 110. A person sit a pie pan on the element..chunk of januine S. Texas mesquite in the pan. Hang up the jerky and shut the door. Come back tomorrow and it will be smoked and dehydrated/cooked? jerky. Works well on Bambi too. Zero intake and exhaust function. One chunk for the entire cook. So smokey it knock Aunt Myrtle out of her bloomers. The old football coach who taught me how to build one cooked brisket in his. The only reason I aint got one right now is cuz the Warden say old refrigerators sitting around the yard looks like po white trash rednecks might reside inside.

bigwheel


----------



## smokedmorgan (Oct 30, 2015)

BKOS said:


> Hey all MES owners.
> 
> 
> I just purchased the MES 30 at Cableas a few weeks ago and I have smoked a couple things so far. I did have a problem over the weekend with my jerky. I wanted to smoke it at 140 but the way the chip holder was designed, I could not get the chips to ignite at such a low temp. I was using DRY chips. The slot where you put the chip holder into has two brackets along the slot on the sides, preventing the chip holder from touching the heating element. Does anyone else have this problem. I think I may need to remove the pieces so my holder makes contact with the element.
> ...


I just purchased the 30inch electric smoker. I am reading that, if you're having this problem you can call and ask for a retrofit chip holder. This one is larger and sits much closer to the heating element. I plan to call as well- good luck man!  Speaking of which-does anyone have a good number to call?


----------



## five string (Oct 31, 2015)

Use a smoke generator like one of the A-Maze-N pellet products which generates various wood smokes independently of the chip burner in the MES. I use one as a normal practice no matter the temp I want. Also, they don't require constant feeding for extended smoking times. They're a sponsor on this site - check the bottom of almost any page to get linked to their website.

Fivestring


----------



## ggrib (Oct 31, 2015)

AMNPS smokes with self contained heat. You can use it to smoke cheese too.


----------



## gditys (Nov 1, 2015)

Five String said:


> Use a smoke generator like one of the A-Maze-N pellet products which generates various wood smokes independently of the chip burner in the MES. I use one as a normal practice no matter the temp I want. Also, they don't require constant feeding for extended smoking times. They're a sponsor on this site - check the bottom of almost any page to get linked to their website.
> 
> Fivestring


this is what I would do


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

None of you guys noticed that BKOS posted this in 2009? I noticed this after I gave ronp a point. Wonder if he's still around?


----------

